# Rust on mason jars



## mattandmichelle (Feb 7, 2012)

What is the best way to clean rust off of an old mason jar?  Is it even possible?  Any tips on the best way to clean them in general?  I have been soaking in hot water and using a green scrubbie and a bottle brush.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

Soap pads work just fine for me


----------



## chosi (Feb 8, 2012)

Assuming you can reach the rust stain, a toothbrush & barkeepers friend should work. 

 If you can't reach it, maybe soaking in CLR will work for rust, although it generally doesn't do much for other types of stains.


----------

